# UAE driving License



## ferdinandlewis (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,

I am a Filipino Currently working in Abu Dhabi, I've been checking different forums about Filipinos with Saudi drivers license if ever they are transferable to UAE License or not, if yes what are the requirements? if not are there any advantages on having a saudi license in getting a UAE drivers license? any input will be appreciated.

thank you


----------

